# living alone



## lalatata (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm a 16 year old female and I'm wondering if it would be legal for me to live alone in Dubai? I'm British and my parents live in England and they will be paying for rent for a flat and sending money etc. I would also want to carry on with my high school education. would it be legal?
Thank You ( website links with information relating to this would be appreciated)


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Sending a 16 yr old to a different country to live alone?

Forget any legal aspect, downright irresponsible as far as I'm concerned. Sorry to rain on your parade, but as the father of 2 daughters I think even the thought of this is ludicrous.

There would be so many obstacles for you, renting a place, bank account, guardian signatures, line of credit, how would you finance yourself etc to name a few.

Forget the idea for a couple of years until you are at least 18 would be my advice


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I agree with Ogri. Dubai is not the place for a 16 year old to live alone.

-


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

Possible? No. You would be there as a tourist w/o the ability to gain the necessary sponsorship to reside. No sponsorship=no renting a short/long flat (t0 the best of my knowledge). You wouldn't even be old enough to rent a hotel apartment-one of the only single living options that _might_ not require residency. Your parents could not rent a flat, either, as they have no sponsorship in the UAE (presumably). You would not find work at your age, either.


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

lalatata said:


> I'm a 16 year old female and I'm wondering if it would be legal for me to live alone in Dubai? I'm British and my parents live in England and they will be paying for rent for a flat and sending money etc. I would also want to carry on with my high school education. would it be legal?
> Thank You ( website links with information relating to this would be appreciated)


Why do you want to go to Dubai?  I wouldn't let my 16 year daughter go alone to any other country to live...................


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Im with the others on this one.
To go to a school here, you will need residency.
To get residency, you need to be sponsored by someone.
If your family are back in England, they cant sponsor you.

No way, would I be letting one of my daughters at 16 live alone in Dubai.(or any other country)


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

your parents must be very rich and rather stupid if you ask me!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi Lala,

Have you or your parents actually been to Dubai yet? If you haven't perhaps you should come with them to check it out, I assure you that will be enough to change your mind. 

I agree with the others, I think Dubai is a terrible choice for a lone teenager. I think that if I was your age and had the chance to experience life abroad I would go for a western, non muslim country, where I can have normal, "teenager" fun, and where I could actually learn a new language (here everybody speaks english so you probably won't learn much arabic, in case you were wondering). I would also go somewhere with better weather, and where it's easier to get into nightclubs and just do normal teenager stuff without having to worry to end up in jail because you did something rather stupid and innocent but offending to the local sensibilities and laws. Me and my boyfriend got told off for kissing in a major tourist hotel so I assure you that Dubai is no Miami (in case you haven't been to Dubai yet, which I suspect you haven't, otherwise I don't think you would have thought about going there on your own). You won't be able to wear stuff that regular teenagers wear everywhere else, like a miniskirt and a tube top, for example, unless you want to be stared at or even told off. You won't be able to get into clubs, nor drink alcohol. You won't get a drivers license. You'll basically have a horrible time if you ask me. And I don't think you will find boys of you age to go out with either  Your life will basically suck  Try Brazil. Or Spain. Or my Mexico  You'll learn a new language too!

Izzy


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

This has to be the craziest idea EVER!! I have 2 daughters of 18 and 20 - I would worry about them living alone in any country even at their ages!!

I would recommend Spain too, closer to home, more lifestyle choice, not needing sponsorship and if you do your research, the chance to live with a Spanish family while learning the culture and language. If this interests you, send me a message as I know of a British teacher of Spanish who was looking for young people to do exactly this.

All I can recommend is gain some life experience before contemplating putting yourself in a miserable position.

Good luck!


----------

